# Icd-10 code for chondral fissure



## trose45116 (Apr 26, 2016)

Anyone know what dx is used for chondral fissure?


----------



## CodingKing (Apr 26, 2016)

Id probably look under tear or derangement in the index


----------



## shecodes (Apr 26, 2016)

You may also want to take a look at the Outerbridge Classification system and discuss with your provider. Fissures can be a component of both chondromalacia and OA.


----------

